
Poop 101: A beginner's guide to reading your own poop (2016) - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/9/13212952/poop-healthy-normal-color-food-shape-disease
======
BubRoss
Maybe I'll take a break from hacker news for a while.

